# "free range/pasture" with does and bucks together



## LLJ Farm and Stuffs (Jul 2, 2015)

We will be getting two doe and a buck Nigerian Dwarf in October.  We'd like to have them able to free range/pasture during the day as needed, them return to separate loafing sheds for the night.

Will letting the buck be out and about with the does during the day have any effect on the milk?  They will have access to about 2-3 of our 5.5 acres.

The thought of keeping the buck penned up while the does are out and vice versa seems a little harsh.

Any helpful input would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you in advance.

Carl and Lea


----------



## animalmom (Jul 2, 2015)

Letting your buck and does free range together will result in unplanned pregnancies for the does.  These guys don't wait for night to be amorous... they are ready, willing, and desirous of action any time any where... get my drift?

A Nigi buck in rut can be a little "fragrant" and his very attentive loving on any doe in heat will rub that smell off on her.  Ask me how I know.  The smell eventually goes away once the buck is removed.

I think a better idea would be to get a wether for your buck when you get your animals in the Fall.  That way your buck has a friend and you can control when you breed.  You could separate your pasture into two or more sections by using portable electric net fencing.  There are companies out there who would just love to send you catalogs, premier1supplies.com is one of these companies.  I have not used their products, just seen the ads in some publications.

You are just going to fall in love with these Nigis.  I have a bunch.  They steal your heart.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 2, 2015)

You need to keep does and bucks separate except when you put them together to breed.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 2, 2015)

Since nigis can breed year round keeping them together will not work. I can do it with my Alpines since they are seasonal breeders, but once August comes the buck goes into his own pen and then I decide who gets bred when. The smelly bucks rubbing on the does will not make for good milk either.


----------



## LLJ Farm and Stuffs (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, looks like we need a wether and a second pen for them.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 3, 2015)

LLJ Farm and Stuffs said:


> Well, looks like we need a wether and a second pen for them.  Thanks guys!


Glad you are going to separate him!

Because you are planning to breed your goats, you should consider getting another breeding buck for a companion instead of a wether. I can tell you from experience that you WILL end up keeping at LEAST one kid...what will you breed that doeling to? I have seen many others that are adamant that they aren't keeping any kids....until kidding season hits 

We tell everyone asking about a buck/wether pair. It cost the same amount to feed a buck as a wether, they still need shots, worming, minerals/supplements etc etc. Its not some money making scheme. So why not get an animal that will benefit you in the long run?


----------

